# Hep B and Hep C



## kbarron (Jul 16, 2007)

Medicare Pt comes for Hep B shot for dx of Hep C. My concern is that Q0010 states to be coded for which there is no other CPT code. I want to use the dx V15.89 w/90740. Pt did not have E&M visit..Looking for other opinions. Thanks Karen


----------



## jaldrich (Jul 16, 2007)

*Hep B And Hep C*

I think I would code it as 90740 for (hep C code 070...) and secondary dx of V05.3 and administration fee of 90471 for same dx codes.  I have to admit I am fairly new to this though, so curious to see other opinions. 



kbarron said:


> Medicare Pt comes for Hep B shot for dx of Hep C. My concern is that Q0010 states to be coded for which there is no other CPT code. I want to use the dx V15.89 w/90740. Pt did not have E&M visit..Looking for other opinions. Thanks Karen


----------

